# Southeast Alabama Hunting Club



## groundhawg (Jan 29, 2015)

With my wife retiring this spring it appears we will be packing up and moving to southeast Alabama. Good Lord willing we will be living in the Dothan/Ozark area and I am hoping there are some members here who live in that area that are willing to answer a few questions.

We will not be buying land so are there clubs or leases like we have in Georgia? I have been looking for a website with lease information but have not seen anything. Only WMA in the area is near Eufaula. I am retired from the military and could hunt on Fort Rucker but know nothing of that base. 

I have read the Alabama Sportsman’s magazine before which is much the same as the Georgia Sportsman’s magazine. Is there a magazine that compares to the GON? Is there a web site similar to Woody’s/GON in Alabama?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 29, 2015)

Are you advertising your interest in Alabama on the Alabama Outdoor News Magazine ?  Might get better results there!


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 29, 2015)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Are you advertising your interest in Alabama on the Alabama Outdoor News Magazine ?  Might get better results there!



Alabama Outdoor News - "AOL".  I guess that is like our GON.  I will look up their website and start taking the magazine.  Thanks for the heads-up.

Likly we will be moving to Ozark in Dale County am looking forward to spending time in the "wiregrass area".

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## diamondback (Jan 29, 2015)

Aldeer forum is a good place to watch for a al club. Deer season there stays in until feb 10. Good luck.


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 30, 2015)

diamondback said:


> Aldeer forum is a good place to watch for a al club. Deer season there stays in until feb 10. Good luck.



Thanks DB.
Just joined the ALDEER forum.  Should be okayed as a member in a day or two.


----------



## wthunter11 (Feb 1, 2015)

Don't know from personal experience but do know Rucker has some good hunting according to reports in AON. Nice hogs also. Try Plum creek website they have leases and leases looking for member. Try get in Barbour county area. Really nice deer there and county has had antler restriction in place for several years. Loved it there just to far to drive.  Good luck.


----------



## groundhawg (Feb 2, 2015)

wthunter11 said:


> Don't know from personal experience but do know Rucker has some good hunting according to reports in AON. Nice hogs also. Try Plum creek website they have leases and leases looking for member. Try get in Barbour county area. Really nice deer there and county has had antler restriction in place for several years. Loved it there just to far to drive.  Good luck.



Thanks for the information.  Likely about a hour to 1 and 1/2 hours from P.C. or Ozark to the Eufuala/Barbour county area.  Hope to find something a bit closer.  Got a few fellows who retired from the Alabama National Guard that I served with in Ozark and Abbeville.  Maybe I can renew some friendships and find something.


----------



## groundhawg (Aug 6, 2015)

groundhawg said:


> Thanks for the information.  Likely about a hour to 1 and 1/2 hours from P.C. or Ozark to the Eufuala/Barbour county area.  Hope to find something a bit closer.  Got a few fellows who retired from the Alabama National Guard that I served with in Ozark and Abbeville.  Maybe I can renew some friendships and find something.



Still searching.  No luck so far finding a club.  Also trying to find a place near Dothan having a dove shoot.  Please advise any help.

Thanks.


----------

